# Best time for sharpies



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

What time of day is the best time to go sharptail hunting? and if you have any tips that would be nice. Thanks guys

Wacker 44 
Finish'em


----------



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

We have always seem to had our best luck mid day. Sometimes the big flocks are broken up and you get more singles. Worst time is right at sunrise. They have not moved around and seem to be always grouped up.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Yep, mid day. After morning feed tend to settle in tree lines. Just about impossible to get close in morning or when in large groups late in the day.


----------

